# Could it be....? (looking for group ride info.)



## glenzx (Aug 2, 2004)

I tried searching a number of different ways, but obviously am missing something - as I'm sure various NY regions have group rides, and surely they've been discussed here in these parts!

Point being, after many years hammering away out west (Santa Fe, NM elev. 7,000 ft.) I'm making a rare return to the east. My 100 pounds lighter, non-smoking, hardly-ever-drinking early middle aged butt is looking for a new perspective on the bike in the old 'hood. I'll be with family up in Cold Spring, and am looking for a good, hard, kick-some-ass sort of group ride - either in the Putnam Cty. area or around the 5 boroughs...

CAT 3 / expert level mtn. bike racer - running rather heavy lately due to new kiddo, but can still reliably churn out close to a 300w FT - at elevation. Can't remember the power conversion to at/near sea level - but it's a good bit higher in your oxygen laden regions! 

Not that that really matters, but it's a good reference to start from.

Thanks!

glen


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

I was just in Cold Spring yesterday, took my niece and nephew for a day hike up Breakneck Ridge. Check out the Westchester Cycling Club for for rides www.westchestercycleclub.org


----------



## glenzx (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## guava (Aug 4, 2007)

*Hey, your on mtbr!*

I see you on the boards over there, and I just signed up here. I live a bit north of cold springs, in ulster county. Are you bringing an MTB also? I belong to a race team in NJ, and I ride a lot in between. There is some amazing singletrack in NY. I am also an expert racer, but from reading your posts on mtbr, I know you are faster than I am. Even if you are only bringing the road bike, I might be able to hook you up with a ride up here if you like.


----------



## x3u93n3x (Apr 1, 2007)

holy cow 300wt at 7000ft elev. middle aged.

you stud you.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

When are you making your return- reason I ask is tour de putnam is aug 26th (sunday). Its a century that starts off of 301 (in carmel?) and has at least 6000 ft of elevation gain.

you can google it.


----------



## glenzx (Aug 2, 2004)

guava said:


> I see you on the boards over there, and I just signed up here. I live a bit north of cold springs, in ulster county. Are you bringing an MTB also? I belong to a race team in NJ, and I ride a lot in between. There is some amazing singletrack in NY. I am also an expert racer, but from reading your posts on mtbr, I know you are faster than I am. Even if you are only bringing the road bike, I might be able to hook you up with a ride up here if you like.


Holy bump!

Thanks for the responses guys - been outta touch for a bit (loss of family member in Chitown). Yah - I do post over on the dirty board, that is for sure!

Next trip, likely this fall - I'll ping ya'll again.

As for being fast? That was the old glen! Daddy glen is losing fitness and gaining weight like gangbusters!


----------



## glenzx (Aug 2, 2004)

x3u93n3x said:


> holy cow 300wt at 7000ft elev. middle aged.
> 
> you stud you.


Middle aged!?!?!? Already - damn. I thought 37 was still shy of 'middle aged' - but i guess it's true...

FWIW - I've put in some wicked years with some very talented, strong roadies, who churn out way higher sustained power - and weigh a lot less. More important than that power output is my P/W ratio - barely at/above 4.0, and falling.

I'm afraid to go do an updated FT test anytime soon, as it's likely slipped a little bit the last 3 - 4 months. I'll admit that 2 - 2.5 hour trailer pulling sessions w/ the little guy do keep sustained power OK.... especially in the foothills around Santa Fe.


----------



## glenzx (Aug 2, 2004)

Mdeth1313 said:


> When are you making your return- reason I ask is tour de putnam is aug 26th (sunday). Its a century that starts off of 301 (in carmel?) and has at least 6000 ft of elevation gain.
> 
> you can google it.


THAT sounds great! If/when I'm back in the Northeast - I now have some good resources fellas - thanks!


----------



## x3u93n3x (Apr 1, 2007)

*you said it!*



glenzx said:


> I tried searching a number of different ways, but obviously am missing something - as I'm sure various NY regions have group rides, and surely they've been discussed here in these parts!
> 
> Point being, after many years hammering away out west (Santa Fe, NM elev. 7,000 ft.) I'm making a rare return to the east. My 100 pounds lighter, non-smoking, hardly-ever-drinking early middle aged butt is looking for a new perspective on the bike in the old 'hood. I'll be with family up in Cold Spring, and am looking for a good, hard, kick-some-ass sort of group ride - either in the Putnam Cty. area or around the 5 boroughs...
> 
> ...



Ahhhh cmon, you said it yourself!! Unless if you have alzheimer's coming and you already can't remember... DUN DUN DUN!!!


----------



## glenzx (Aug 2, 2004)

x3u93n3x said:


> Ahhhh cmon, you said it yourself!! Unless if you have alzheimer's coming and you already can't remember... DUN DUN DUN!!!


I know I know - just lamenting the loss of brain cells, fitness, and chicks...

Well, at least chics!


----------

